# Colombia 24 March



## fbettingfriendscouk (Mar 24, 2013)

*Colombia 1, Itagui - Deportes Tolima, Itagui at 2.35 (Tipico)*

Here’s one absolutely dangerous bet for tonight. Looking at the start of this and results of few previous seasons, I have impression that Itagui are typical home side, rarely concede goals and are constantly in the top 5 of Colombian football. This season they have 2 wins (trashed the leaders Santa Fe 4-0) and 2 draws, with only 1 goal conceded. Tolima are no joke as well, but this season they started a bit slower than usual - a draw and two defeats away, with 7 goals conceded in those. Sort of a trouble is schedule in Colombia, as this will be 7th game for 20 days to both sides! That fact should also favours the hosts. I give some advantage for Itagui, but won’t go crazy with the stake.

Good luck!


----------

